# العنوسه خاص ب ""جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة"" بقلمى



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

*قبل  البدء فى موضوع العنوسه 
 حبيت اوضح اهداف الجمعيه 

 جمعيتنا اسمها المخنوقين بس هدف الجمعيه 

1_التغير من الافكار الراجعيه
 2_ايجاد حلول لكل ما يضايقنا 
 3_ايجاد حلول لمشاكل المجتمع
4_العمل على خلق شباب وشابات 
منفتحين على المجتمع
5_ دراسة المشاكل (الدينيه والدنيويه)
والعمل على ايجاد حلول لها 

واهداف الجمعيه لم ولن تنتهى
فنحن مجموعه خاصه من الشباب 
نسعى لخلق مجتمع افضل


 فجمعيتنا تدعى المخنوقين كوننا نحاول ان
 نصل لحل لكل ما يخنق حياتنا

 هذه هى اهداف الجمعيه باختصار

 فنحن لا ندعو ابدا ان نكون مخنوقين باستمرار
 بل سندرس المشاكل وسنعطى  الحلول

 والان مع موضوع الجمعية اليوم وهو

  الـــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــنــــــــــــوســــــــــه

 العنوسه هو مصطلح قد يكون ليس بجديد فى هذه الايام.

 ولكنه بات مشكله تؤرق المجتمعات الشرقيه باكملها. 

 فبات شبح العنوسه يطارد فتياتنا 
التى تتراوح اعمارهم ما بين ال30 وال 35 سنه

 والعنوسه قد تكون فى مخيلتنا تقتصر فقط على النساء
 ولكن فى حقيقة  الامر ان العنوسه 
بات شبح يطارد الرجل فى سن الاربعينات 

 فهنا ومع ""جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة"" سنحاول 
دراسة الامر وسنصل لحلول 
 وان لم نصل لحل سنصل لنصف الحل 
لاننا كما نعلم ان التحدث هو نصف العلاج

 سنحاول تقديم النصائح للفتاه التى تعانى من شبح العنوسه 
وسنحاول ايضاً تقديم  النصائح للرجل الذى يعانى من نفس الشبح 

 كونو معنا فحديثنا لم ينتهى بعد

 فى المشاركه المقبله سأحاول 
ان اضع بين ايديكم رؤؤس الاقلام 

 لنتحدث سوياً عن  الحلول

 تابعونا



         bY : Mina Elbatal

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

*لنكون اكثر دقه سنورد لكم بعض حالات العنوسه التى ادت  للانتحار
*
*جريدة   البشاير | انتحار  معيدة بسبب "العنوسة" |*

*إنتحار  2700 مصرية في عام واحد بسبب العنوسة |  وطن*


* والان الاسباب التى ادت للعنوسه*
* سأضع فقط رؤؤس الاقلام لنصل سوياً لحلول*

* الاسره:*
* 1_ مغالة بعض الاسر فى متطالبات الزواج*
* 2_ رفض  اكثرية الشباب الغير كاملين مادياً للزواج*
* 3_ سوء سمعة الاسره*

* الفتاه :*

*1_ عدم الاهتمام بالمظهر او الافراط فى الاهتمام بالمظهر*

* 2_ رفض الشباب لوجود بعض العيوب البسيطه 
التى يمكن ان تتخلى عنها *

* 3_ التقوقع حول الذات *
* 4_ الاصرار على انتظار الحب الاؤل 
( مرفوض رفضاً قطعياً من المنزل ) ورفض  كل ما هو جاهز الان*


* الرجل :*

* 1_ مغالاة بعض الشباب فى مواصفات الفتاه*

* 2_ الفقر *

* 3_ التردد فى الاختيار ما بين اكثر من عروسه*

* 4_ فقدان الثقه فى الفتيات ( كثرة اقامة العلاقات )*



* نكتفى بهذه الاسباب ولنعطى الفرصه 
لكل من يريد ان يشارك بحلول او يزيد على  هذه الاسباب*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2010)

> *والان الاسباب التى ادت للعنوسه*
> *سأضع فقط رؤؤس الاقلام لنصل سوياً لحلول*
> 
> *الاسره:*
> ...



راااااائع كيوبيد موضوع رائع

انا شايفة ان اكتر الاسباب دى بالفعل

الحالة الاقتصادية 

المغالاة فى الطلبات مع وجود الفقر

طبعا لازم يكون فى طلبات  بس مش المغالاة فيها​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2010)

*بقولك ايه يا مينا 
المفروض كل عضوة تدخل موضوع العنوسة ده 
يكون ليها عريس هدية 30:
هههههههه
قول موافق عشان أجيبلك كل بنات المنتدى :mus13:
مش برضه الجمعية بتاعتك المفروض توفر العرسان للبنات 
يلا عشان لو كده انضم ليكوووووو :fun_lol:
هههههههه*​


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *بقولك ايه يا مينا
> المفروض كل عضوة تدخل موضوع العنوسة ده
> يكون ليها عريس هدية 30:
> هههههههه
> ...


*واقعة واقعة يعنى
على رأى اخويا اللمبى:t30:

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> *واقعة واقعة يعنى
> على رأى اخويا اللمبى:t30:
> 
> *​



*ههههههههههه
جوجوووووووو :11azy:
مابلاش أنت 
وانت بالذات بقى مش هقول لمينا يجيبلك 
عشان انا اللى هجيبلك :smil16:*​


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2010)

لا انتى ولا مينا ياختى 
انا كدة حلو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> لا انتى ولا مينا ياختى
> انا كدة حلو


*
لا وحش شيفاك انااااااا :t30:
ههههههه
وبعدين مينا واقف لنا فى الموضوع تحت 
يعنى يلا نختصرها ونشوف حتة تانى نهزر فيها 
بدال مانضرب:11azy:
ههههههه*​


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2010)

انا بردو بقول كدة يا مرمر
دة مشرف وربنا يكفيكى شر المشرفين هنا
ههههههههههه

حبيبى مينا مساء الفل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2010)

*اه والنبى على رأيك ياجوجو 
دول شريرين خالص :smil16:
ههههههه
منووووووور يا مينا يابنى *​


----------



## ponponayah (14 يوليو 2010)

*
موضوع جميل جداا
ومهم فعلا
بس عارف يا مينا 
نظرة المجتمع للبنت اللى تقدم سنها
ومتجوزتش بتكون مش حلوة
وبتجرح اوى
علشان كدا تلاقى الاهل بتخاف 
من الموضوع دا

متابع باقى الردود​*


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2010)

*تمام اوى*
*و اكبر الاسباب الجزرية و اهمها البطالة و الفقر و مغالاه البيت*

*عايز اذكر سبب من وجهة نظرى*
*فى سبب جزرى للمشكلة دى كلها و منه بيخرج و يتفرع اسباب كتير*
*و هو الاعراف المتخلفة*
*زى ايه مثلا*
*زى ان الشقة على الراجل بس !*
*طب ليه ما يشتركش فيها الرجال و الست !!!!*
*مش فاهم ايه العيب !*
*هو انا هسكن فيها لوحدى لسمح الله !*

*و ممكن يتئال دلوقتى انى مش راجل و مش قد المسؤلية علشان بقترح هذا الاقتراح المحرم !*

*و ده لاننا فى مجتمع متخلف !*

*زى ايه تانى :*
*زى المصارف الغبية اللى بتلزم بيها الاسرة الشاب*
*"انا بنتى لازم تعمل حفلة و جوازة محصلتش" *
*طب لازمتها ايه الالاف اللى بتتفع فى الهوا دى !*
*حد يفهمنى يا جدعان !*
*هو انزحة و فخرة على الفاضى !*
*و طبعا هيتئال اننى متخلف او انى بخيل او رجعى او مش بحب الفرفشة !*

*زى ايه تالت :*
*لازم كل اجهزة الشقة تكون جاهزة يا حبيبى !*
*طب انا اقطع نفسى مثلا*
*ليه مابتديش حياتى مع شريكتى و نشترك فى تكوين اسرتنا زى الغرب *
*يعنى فين المشكلة !!!*

*و هلم جر من العادات و الاعراف المتخلفة*
*ربنا يرحمنا *
*(المشلكة مش هتتحل الى الابد الا لو غيرنا تفكير الناس و علشان يحصل كدة لازم نغير الشعب كله !!! )*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع العنوسه زى ما قولت يا مينا للبنت والولد بس فى المجتمع هنا بيركزوا اوى على البنت
يعنى لو ولد سنه كبر وماتجوزش الناس مش هتتكلم زى لو البنت هى الى اتاخرت فى الجواز
لازم الاهل تراعى الظروف الحاليه للشباب ويجيبوا كل حاجه وتكون كويسه بس تبقا فى حدود المعقول وحسب امكانية الشاب ومافيهاش حاجه لو البنت والولد اتشاركوا سوا فى المصاريف واحتياجات الجواز
متتابعه ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يوليو 2010)

متابعة وليا عودة للرد​​


----------



## sony_33 (14 يوليو 2010)

*بصو يا شباب
العنوسة مش للبنت المش حلوة بس على فكرة
لا دة للاتنين ومش مسالة مادة بالعكس
لو البنت حلوة الاهل بتشرطو شروط جامدة ودة لا ودة لا واستنى يجيلك عريس متريش وكدة
لغاية متكبر وفى الاخر ترضى باقل القليل لو جالها حد اصلا
والمشكلة التانية اللبس حتى لو البنت حلوة ومؤدبه طريقة لبسها بتخلى الراجل يخاف يتقدملها
خد مشكلة تانية محدش واخد بالة منها التعليم 
يجيلها عريس وهى فى الكلية اهلها يرفضو لا لما تخلصى 
تخلص تكمل ماجستير ولا دبلومة يجيلها عريس
لا لما اخلص
احسب كدة بقى عندها كام سنة
ولما تخلص يكون خلاص عدت ال30 تستنى بقى عريس مناسب وطبعا اعلى منها تعليما
ودة تقريبا بيبقى نادر انها تلاقى حد مناسب فوق ال30 وتعليم عالى ومش متجوز
لى رد اخر 
شكرا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2010)

*هي فعلا مشكلة خطيرة للبنت اكتر من الولد*
*بس طبعا البنت اكتر وبالنسبة لموضوع المغالاة لمتطلبات الزواج الاهل ممكن تتنازل علي حاجة او اتنين لكن مش هتتنازل علي كله ده كده يبقا حرام ... *
*بالنسبة لاهتمام البنت او منظرها اكيد طبعا الكل بيهتم بمظهره*
*او من اعتقادي اهم سبب ان البنت بتبقا قاعدة في البيت او متقوقعة في البيت*
*غير طبعا باقي الاسباب اللي قولتها انت*

*متابعة*​


----------



## جيلان (14 يوليو 2010)

*انا شايفة انكو قولتو كل الاسباب الى كانت فى دماغى خصوصا كلام كريتيك عجبنى جدااا*
*متابعة ..*


----------



## sony_33 (14 يوليو 2010)

> لازم كل اجهزة الشقة تكون جاهزة يا حبيبى !
> طب انا اقطع نفسى مثلا
> ليه مابتديش حياتى مع شريكتى و نشترك فى تكوين اسرتنا زى الغرب
> يعنى فين المشكلة


*اتصدق انا حقولك على حاجة حصلت مع واحد صديقى
راح يخطب البنت قالت انا مش عايزة حاجة ولا شبكة ولا اى حاجة والجهاز الى تجيبو جيبو
تعرف الشرط كان اية يعلم ربنا محتصدق
عايز اعمل الفرح فى قاعة وقاعة معينة بتكلفة 30 الف جنية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> راااااائع كيوبيد موضوع رائع
> 
> انا شايفة ان اكتر الاسباب دى بالفعل
> 
> ...



تمام يا تاسونى ودلوقتى عاوزين نشوف حلول للمشكله



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *بقولك ايه يا مينا
> المفروض كل عضوة تدخل موضوع العنوسة ده
> يكون ليها عريس هدية 30:
> هههههههه
> ...




هههههههههههه ماشى يا مرمر حتى يبخت من فوق راسين فى الحلال



just member قال:


> *واقعة واقعة يعنى
> على رأى اخويا اللمبى:t30:
> 
> *​



مقولتش حاجه من عندى:11azy: هههههههههه



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> جوجوووووووو :11azy:
> مابلاش أنت
> وانت بالذات بقى مش هقول لمينا يجيبلك
> عشان انا اللى هجيبلك :smil16:*​





just member قال:


> لا انتى ولا مينا ياختى
> انا كدة حلو







Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> لا وحش شيفاك انااااااا :t30:
> ههههههه
> وبعدين مينا واقف لنا فى الموضوع تحت
> ...





just member قال:


> انا بردو بقول كدة يا مرمر
> دة مشرف وربنا يكفيكى شر المشرفين هنا
> ههههههههههه
> 
> حبيبى مينا مساء الفل



مشاء الفل يا حبيبة



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *اه والنبى على رأيك ياجوجو
> دول شريرين خالص :smil16:
> ههههههه
> منووووووور يا مينا يابنى *​




ههههههههه منورين يجماعه الموضوع والجمعيه


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *
> موضوع جميل جداا
> ومهم فعلا
> بس عارف يا مينا
> ...




تمام يا بونى بس من وجهة نظرك ومن خلال الاسباب اللى انا طرحتها او اى سبب تانى فى دماغك يكون الحل ايه


----------



## mero_engel (14 يوليو 2010)

*جميل بجد*
*ومبسوطه بكلامكم لانكم حاطين ايديكم علي المشكله*
*لكن المشكلهلااالاكبر بقي هو اننا مش راضين ننفذ حلولها ولا نطبقها*​


----------



## marcelino (15 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *تمام اوى*
> *و اكبر الاسباب الجزرية و اهمها البطالة و الفقر و مغالاه البيت*
> 
> *عايز اذكر سبب من وجهة نظرى*
> ...




*عندك حق فى كل كلمه*

*بس مافيش فايده ..*​


----------



## sparrow (15 يوليو 2010)

تكمله لباقي الاراء والمشاركات 
انا هقول راي من حالات كتير شوفتها

اولا المشكله بالنسبه للبنات

 1 - البنت طبعا اتعلمت ودخلت الجامعه ومستنيه ولد يجيلها في نفس مستواها التعليمي طبعا كتير من الولاد الي بيدخلوا الجامعات عقبال ما يخلصوا ويدخلوا جيش ويكونوا نفسهم بيبقوا عدوا 35 ويمكن لهذا السبب بقي في ظاهرة منتشرة اووي اليومين دول ان في ولاد كتير تعليمهم متوسط طبعا لانهم كونوا نفسهم اسرع وبيشتغلوا اعمال حرة فماديا بيبقوا احسن 
 بتقدموا لبنات تعاليمها عالي وطبعا في بنات كتير بترفض  ودا من حقها  هي حرة في بنات بتوافق وفي بنات بترفض 

2 -  ان البنت حابه تحقق ذاتها وتثبت نفسها في تعليم او شغل وبالتالي بتروح وتيجي وكل دا بياثر علي افكارها وطموحاتها وبيبقي نفسها في شريك يكون بنفس الافكار والطموح 
وبردة بقت ظاهرة منتشرة ان كتير من البنات دماخها بقت اكبر من الولاد واحسن 
وبالتالي مش بترضي باي عريس يجيلها حاسه انهم اقل منها في التفكير والطموح 

3 – طبعا مش هنسي ان بردة المغالاه في المعيشة سبب مهم  للولد والبنت  

4 – ان الشخص بطبعة  طماع يعني البنت عاوزة عريس متعلم تعليم عالي زيها . يقدر يجبلها شقه في مكان كويس شبكة وفرح وما الي ذلك  . متقف  وطموح .  وتكون حبته من اول نظرة وتعيش بقي قصة حب رومانسية  ,, طبعا مفيش حاجة كامله وصعب جداا حد يلاقي كل المواصفات 
5 – في حاجة بردة انا ملاحظاها ان لازم كل انسان سوا ولد او بنت تشوف هي مستواها الفكري والتعليمي والاجتماعي والمادي عامل ازاي  وعلي الاساس دا  يبقي تفكيرها في شريكها بحدود مستواها ميبقاش يعني الطموح ضارب لفوق 
طبعا كل الاسباب دي واسباب تاني كتير كانت سبب في المشكله 

تانيا بقي المشكله في الولد 

1 -  اكتر حاجة لاحظتها في الولد انه عاوز بردة كله حاجة  بنت  شيك جداا ،  روشة  ومودبة ومتعلمة تعليم عالي مع انه ممكن يكون هو متوسط ،  مثقفة  ،  من عيله 

بالنسبة بقي للحلول 

 1 - اهم شئ ان البنت والولد يقتنعوا انو مفيش حاجة كامله وان في حجات كتير مش مهمة نقدر نتتنازل عنها  وان الاتنين يكونوا منطقيين في اختياراتهم  في حدود امكانيتهم ومستواهم 

 1 - كمان البنت في حاجة مهمة انا بردة ملاحظاها ان البنت بتروح تقابل الولد من اول مرة وترفض  لازم كل البنات تدي نفسها فرصه وتشوفه مرة واتنين  اكيد مش هترتاحي من اول مرة خصوصا ان اصلا المشوار بيبقي عبء نفسي عليهم  الا طبعا  في حالات معينه يبقي الرفض لازم من اول مرة 

دا دا وجه نظري من كذا حاله شوفتها  
هتابع معاكم باقي الاراء 
طولت عليكم بقي كفايه كدة


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

*اولا انا احب استخدم مصطلح التأخر فى الزواج عن كلمة عنوسه التى تضايق الكثير من الفتيات كما انها كلمه قديمه جار عليها الزمن فى ظل انفتاح الفتاه على المجتمع سواء دراسياً أ و فى حقل العمل وأصبحت المساواه واضحه ما بين الفتاه والشاب ومن الجائز أننا اصبحنا لا نسمع عن مصطلح العنوسه الا فى الريف وبعض الاماكن القرويه فى الصعيد
المهم ان الـتأخر فى الزواج بالنسبه للفتاه يأتى سببه فى المقام الاول لظروف الشاب الذى ما أن يقرر أن يتخذ قرار بالزواج فنجده يصطدم بمتطلبات كثيره ليس لها اول من اخر
وتأتى مشكلة السكن فى المقام الاول فأسعار الشقق فى ارتفاع وارقامها فلكيه بالنسبه لمقدرة اى شاب فى مقتبل حياته 
وبالطبع ذلك الى جانب تجهيز الشقه وفرشها والاجهزه الكهربائيه وخلافه
وبحسبه بسيطه نجد أنه يحتاج ان يعمل 20 عاماً على الاقل ليستطيع الزواج وهذا ان ثبتت الاسعار على حالها
ومع كل هذه الظروف نجد ان اسرة الفتاه ما زالت على موقفها تريد شقه فى مكان قريب من مكان سكنها وترفض اى عروض سكنيه فى مدن جديده
يرفضون نهائيا سكن ابنتهم مع والد او والدة الشاب 
يرفضون نقص اى شىء حتى لو كماليات هذا غير تصميمهم على ان يقام فرح لائق وشبكه ثمينه وووووووو
وايضاً معظم الاسر ترفض اى عرض بالسفر للخارج بحثاً عن فرصه حياه افضل 
وطالما هناك اصرار وتصميم وعدم الرغبه فى تقديم اى تنازلات يظل الوضع كما هو عليه
ولا الوم على اسرة الفتاه فهذا هو ما نعيشه من عصر الاغراء المادى ومتطلبات العصر الحديث 
واخر ما تبحث عنه الاسره هو الاخلاق ومدى ارتباط الشاب بالكنيسه وما الى ذلك فكلها اصبحت للاسف كماليات ان وجدت يبقى خير وبركه وان كانت غير موجوده فالمال وبريقه يعوض هذا النقص
اعتقد ان الحل يكمن فى تغيير نظرتنا للامور ورؤية الحقائق بوضوح
كلمتى الاخيره لكل بنت ان جاءك شاب مناسب ترتاحيين له وتشعرين معه بالامان لا تضيعيه من يدك من اجل نقص مادى لن يعطيكى الامان ولا ترتبطى بشاب لمجرد انه جاهز فقد تندمى فى يوما  ما فى وقت لا ينفعك فيه الندم
اعرف بنات كثيره تأخروا فى الزواج وجاءتهم الفرصه وقت أن اذن الرب وهم الان يعيشون فى سعاده ورضا على انهم لم يختاروا يوماً ان يتزوجوا ارضاءً  لاسرهم ولمجتمعهم 
اسفه ع الاطاله ولكنه موضوع فى منتهى الروعه *


----------



## grges monir (15 يوليو 2010)

*دونا جابت الخلاصة من الاخر*
*فعلا هو دة سبب مشكلة الجواز عندنا*
*بسمع ناس تقول اختيار الفتاة المناسبة عائق  ممكن لكن لا يعتبر سبب جوهرى او اساسى قى التاخير*
*ميرسى دونا بجد على كلامك الدقيق والواضح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *دونا جابت الخلاصة من الاخر*
> *فعلا هو دة سبب مشكلة الجواز عندنا*
> *بسمع ناس تقول اختيار الفتاة المناسبة عائق  ممكن لكن لا يعتبر سبب جوهرى او اساسى قى التاخير*
> *ميرسى دونا بجد على كلامك الدقيق والواضح*



*ميرررسى يا  جرجس  
اخجلتم تواضعنا 
والحممممممممد لله اول مره توافقنى فى حاجه 30:
ههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

*طب أنتوا قولتوا كل حاجة 
وأنا مش بعرف أقعد ساكتة هههههه
فقلت بدال ماجى وايديى فاضية 30:




*​


----------



## just member (15 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههه
انتى كارثة يا مرمر بجد


----------



## grges monir (15 يوليو 2010)

> *والحممممممممد لله اول مره توافقنى فى حاجه 30:
> ههههههههه*


*اهو مرة من نفسك بقى هههههه*
*لا بجد انا دخلت لاقيت اللى هاكتبة انتى غشاة منى ههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *تمام اوى*
> *و اكبر الاسباب الجزرية و اهمها البطالة و الفقر و مغالاه البيت*
> 
> *عايز اذكر سبب من وجهة نظرى*
> ...




كلامك عجبنى جدا يا كريتك بس صدقنى 
مينفعش نقول المشكله مش هتتحل
تعرف لو كل حد فينا بدء بنفسه اكيد هنعالج المشكله دى
اصلى يا مان وتابع معايا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> هههههههههههه
> انتى كارثة يا مرمر بجد



*نعييييييييش ياجوووووو
هو تقريبا مينا عاملنا الموضوع ده عشان نحكى فيه 30:
هههههههه
نتقابل فى الموضوع هنا بقى ياجو:t30:
هههههههه*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 يوليو 2010)

> والعنوسه قد تكون فى مخيلتنا تقتصر فقط على النساء
> ولكن فى حقيقة الامر ان العنوسه
> بات شبح يطارد الرجل فى سن الاربعينات​







> والان الاسباب التى ادت للعنوسه
> سأضع فقط رؤؤس الاقلام لنصل سوياً لحلول
> 
> الاسره:
> ...





موضوع مهم جداا بأمانه 

أشكرك لأختيارك له


أننى 


أرى أن أهم شيئ يؤدى للعنوسه للشاب .... سوء الدخل والشقه ولا يوجد عمل متوفر

أما بالنسبه للفتاه ... فالسبب المهم جدا التغالى فى المطالب لأجل أن تكون  مثل صديقتها , مما يرهق الشاب المتقدم لخطبتها فيطفش


الرب يسعد أولاده آمين​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *موضوع العنوسه زى ما قولت يا مينا للبنت والولد بس فى المجتمع هنا بيركزوا اوى على البنت
> يعنى لو ولد سنه كبر وماتجوزش الناس مش هتتكلم زى لو البنت هى الى اتاخرت فى الجواز
> لازم الاهل تراعى الظروف الحاليه للشباب ويجيبوا كل حاجه وتكون كويسه بس تبقا فى حدود المعقول وحسب امكانية الشاب ومافيهاش حاجه لو البنت والولد اتشاركوا سوا فى المصاريف واحتياجات الجواز
> متتابعه ​*




يبقى كده وصلنا لنقطه الاغلب مرشحها وهى
مشاركة اهل البنت فى احتياجات الزواج .... نقطه جميله ولكن هنرجع نناقشها بعدين
نورتى يا كوكى وتابعى معايا لو تحبى تضيفى حاجه


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *بصو يا شباب
> العنوسة مش للبنت المش حلوة بس على فكرة
> لا دة للاتنين ومش مسالة مادة بالعكس
> لو البنت حلوة الاهل بتشرطو شروط جامدة ودة لا ودة لا واستنى يجيلك عريس متريش وكدة
> ...



تمام يمعلم
يبقى اللى انا وصلتله من مشاركاتك


الدراسه عامل مؤثر فى تأخر سن الزواج
اللبس الملفت عامل مؤثر فى تردد البعض من التقدم للفتاه
جمال الفتاه ومغالة اهل الفتاه فى شروط الزواج منها
تمام يمعلم جميل لغاية كده ، تابع معايا ومنتظر ردك التانى


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هي فعلا مشكلة خطيرة للبنت اكتر من الولد*
> *بس طبعا البنت اكتر وبالنسبة لموضوع المغالاة لمتطلبات الزواج الاهل ممكن تتنازل علي حاجة او اتنين لكن مش هتتنازل علي كله ده كده يبقا حرام ... *
> *بالنسبة لاهتمام البنت او منظرها اكيد طبعا الكل بيهتم بمظهره*
> *او من اعتقادي اهم سبب ان البنت بتبقا قاعدة في البيت او متقوقعة في البيت*
> ...



تمام يا روكا يعنى انتى شايفه مينفعش يتنازلو عن كل حاجه وبتقولى انهم يتنازلو عن حاجه او اتنين ولكن الرأى الاغلب مبنقولش يقدمو تنازلت ولكن بنقول التعاون مع بعض فى كل حاجه
وكمان انتى شايفه اهم سبب


التقوقع حول الذات والقعده فى البيت
نورتى يا روكا وتابعى معايا لو فى حاجه عاوزه تقوليها



جيلان قال:


> *انا شايفة انكو قولتو كل الاسباب الى كانت فى دماغى خصوصا كلام كريتيك عجبنى جدااا*
> *متابعة ..*



نورتى يا جيلان وتابعى معايا لو فى اى حاجه عاوزه تضيفيها



sony_33 قال:


> *اتصدق انا حقولك على حاجة حصلت مع واحد صديقى
> راح يخطب البنت قالت انا مش عايزة حاجة ولا شبكة ولا اى حاجة والجهاز الى تجيبو جيبو
> تعرف الشرط كان اية يعلم ربنا محتصدق
> عايز اعمل الفرح فى قاعة وقاعة معينة بتكلفة 30 الف جنية
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​




لا دى ناس دماغها رايحه النار فكك منهم هههههههههههههه


----------



## حبة خردل (16 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *تمام اوى*
> *و اكبر الاسباب الجزرية و اهمها البطالة و الفقر و مغالاه البيت*
> 
> *عايز اذكر سبب من وجهة نظرى*
> ...



*معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك يا كريتيك ...... وابصم بالعشرة كمان

المشكلة بقت في العقول اللي اتمزجت بفكر اهل الجاهلية اللي عايشين معاهم

يعني هو الشباب يعمل ايــة فـ ظل ظروف البلد الهباب ... مفيش حد مخلي في جهده جهد

وكله كفرااااااااان في شغله والحمدلله

ايد علـ ايد تساااااعد*​


----------



## حبة خردل (16 يوليو 2010)

> *التقوقع حول الذات والقعده فى البيت*



*دة سبب اساسي يا مينا وكماااان ضيف له ان ممكن البنت متبقاش متقوقعة فـ بيتها 

ممكن جداً تبقي بتشتغل في مكان ومعاها زمايلها كتير في الشغل .... بس مش منفتحه علـ الناس ...... مشكلة واقعية ومهمة
او برضة نفس الكلام فـ كنيستها ليها انشطة كتير لكن علاقات محدودة
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *جميل بجد*
> *ومبسوطه بكلامكم لانكم حاطين ايديكم علي المشكله*
> *لكن المشكلهلااالاكبر بقي هو اننا مش راضين ننفذ حلولها ولا نطبقها*​



صدقينى يا ميرو لو كل واحد ابتدى ينفذ الحلول وابتدى بنفسه اكيد مع الوقت هنلاقى فى تغيير
نورتى يا ميرو وتابعى معايا لو حبيتى تضيفى حاجه



sparrow قال:


> تكمله لباقي الاراء والمشاركات
> انا هقول راي من حالات كتير شوفتها
> 
> اولا المشكله بالنسبه للبنات
> ...




رأيك جميل جدا بجد يا سبارو 
هحاول الخص الحلول بتاعتك


الاقتناع بانه لا يوجد شخص كامل سواء ولد او بنت
معرفة نفسى جيدا من مستوى تعليمى ومادى واجتماعى وبناءاً عليه تحديد الطموحات
عدم التسرع بالرفض او القبول بالنسبه للزواج التقليدى ودراسة الامر جيداً
الرضا بالمتوسط افضل من انتظار الكامل
جميل جدا يا سبارو ولو فى نقط تانى احب اسمعها وتابعى معانا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

> تمام يا روكا يعنى انتى شايفه مينفعش يتنازلو عن كل حاجه وبتقولى انهم  يتنازلو عن حاجه او اتنين ولكن الرأى الاغلب مبنقولش يقدمو تنازلت ولكن  بنقول التعاون مع بعض فى كل حاجه
> وكمان انتى شايفه اهم سبب
> 
> 
> ...


*بالظبط يعني زي ما الانبا موسي ممكن اتغاضي عن شرط او اتنين بالكتير لكن عن كلللللله لالالالالالا مش ينفع .. وشايفة ان اهم السبب هو قعدة في البيت*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يوليو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> اولا انا احب استخدم مصطلح التأخر فى الزواج عن كلمة عنوسه التى تضايق الكثير من الفتيات كما انها كلمه قديمه جار عليها الزمن فى ظل انفتاح الفتاه على المجتمع سواء دراسياً أ و فى حقل العمل وأصبحت المساواه واضحه ما بين الفتاه والشاب ومن الجائز أننا اصبحنا لا نسمع عن مصطلح العنوسه الا فى الريف وبعض الاماكن القرويه فى الصعيد
> المهم ان الـتأخر فى الزواج بالنسبه للفتاه يأتى سببه فى المقام الاول
> 1_لظروف الشاب الذى ما أن يقرر أن يتخذ قرار بالزواج فنجده يصطدم بمتطلبات كثيره ليس لها اول من اخر
> ...



رد كافى بجد يا دونا وانا علمت على كام نقطه مهمه 
هرجعهلم لما اجى الم نقاط الحوار الاساسيه 

نورتى يا دون وطبعا انتى الاداره فا مش هقولك تابعى معايا لانك كده كده هتابعى :t30:


----------

